# new pigeon



## Alexx (Apr 23, 2004)

I recently found a pigeon with a band around it's leg that says "my three sons". It looks healthy and weel taken care of.
I found it last night on my fence in the dark. I brought it into my home because I was afraid it would be killed by the stray cats. She is very pretty and seems to have lost her way. 

How would I go about finding her owner?
There are no numbers on the band. Also, she's not getting along with my other Pidgy Plucky and I cannot keep them together.

I tried to take her outside to see if she would fly home on her own but she can't seem to take off.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*New Pig*

Hello Alexx and welcome to Pigeons.com.Thank you for taking in the pigeon .It seems to be in a bit of trouble. Did you get a chance to check underneath her wings for any signs of injury? As far as the "my three sons" band and no numbers, try this link for further research.Hope it helps.Good luck.

http:www.birdbands.com/OtherBandRegistries.html


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

The band could be a name of a private company as well and might not be in a registry. Perhaps the state in which you live has a business name registry ?


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I just noticed you are in NY and checked out the name. There are a few businesses in the NY/NJ area with the name "My three Sons". Here are a few in the area:

My Three Sons (contractors)
(201) 461-9060

My Three Sons Brokerage Limited
(718) 949-3373

My Three Sons' Coffee Shop
(718) 836-1579


My three sons amusement center (In Connecticut but only 1 hr away from your area)
(203) 838-3013


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Alexx,

When you put a strange pigeon in another pigeon's territory they will fight to start with and then settle, but it is best to keep Plucky and the new pigeon apart because you don't know what is wrong with it or whether it is carrying anything that it could pass on to Plucky. A new pigeon whether it is feral or domestic should always be kept apart from the resident period for a while as a precaution.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

About finding the owner: I would try putting up a couple signs in your neighborhood, as it definitely sounds like someone's pet. Does your local newspaper offer free ads for lost/found pets? Ours runs them for free for I think it's three days. Might be worth checking into.


----------

